
The Habitition of the Stone Giant Lord & Other Adventures - vectorbunny
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/timh/the-habitition-of-the-stone-giant-lord-and-other-a
======
vectorbunny
This just makes me smile.

As an 8th grader in 1979-80, it never occurred to me to save any of this sort
of stuff. Too bad... I would have liked to contribute material to this
project.

